
Show HN: BUdgetDuo – Easily determine your share of household expenses - hursey013
https://budgetduo.com
======
hursey013
BudgetDuo was inspired by a fairly simple spreadsheet my wife and I use to
help divvy up household expenses.

It's extremely easy to get started, just enter your recurring monthly bills,
then choose how you'd like to split them - either 50/50, ad-hoc, or
proportional to your income. The income based split is really where BudgetDuo
shines compared to similar tools. Using you and your partner's income the
calculator will provide a breakdown of the overall percentage you owe, as well
as a monthly and per paycheck amount.

There are many different ways to handle shared expenses in a relationship, and
BudgetDuo let's you easily compare a few of those options. Ultimately, folks
should do what works best for them, but my hope is that BudgetDuo will help
add some insight as couples are developing their plan.

